# Bent Metal Mortal bindings... reviews?



## danimaltron (Sep 29, 2011)

I was interested in the Rome Targa, but I'm exploring my options before I decide.

I ended up with a Lib Tech Attach Banana 156. Bent Metal are made by the Mervin Mfg. family, but they aren't the most popular of binding. But they do seem quite nice in terms of quality.

Has anyone here rode one of their recent models? I'm interested to know how the Mortal might stack up to the targa. I'm looking for a binding that I can ride the whole mountain with. But I specifically want to be able to ride with my wife (aka slower and dicking around on the sides, etc.) and occasionally the park, but still be comfortable. But I'm definitely not looking for a noodle binding.

Some other questions:

Can the 390 boss be ridden on the entire mountain? Is it a little too soft for pow turns, or charging hard on the groomers?

Thanks!


----------

